# Cartridge stuck to cylinder walls



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

I had my Stainless Ruger GP100 in my safe, loaded with three rounds of brass ammo and three steel. After sitting about two months the brass was stuck in the cylinders to the point that I couldn't easily push them out with the ejector. The steel cartridges dropped right out. The brass showed discoloration where stuck. I cleaned out the bores and everything seems fine. This is the first time I left brass cartridges in the gun. Did I just not clean it well enough last time, or is there something else I should be aware of. The safe is in a dry enviroment in my house.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Dry is a relative term. Do you have a dessicant in your safe? If not, I would recommend one. Also, was there exessive cleaning solvent or oil left in the cylinders when you put the shells in? I've had some .45LC shells get some patina on them before, but not to the point where they stick. Best I could tell you is rotate your shells a little, whip 'em down every couple of weeks. The nice thing about revolvers is you won't be messing with magazine springs to do it. Besides, fondling your guns is fun, just be safe when doing so. hehe

Zhur


----------



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

I think it may have been caused by cleaner left in the bore. I will also replace my dessicant. And yes, I do practice safe fondling when no one is looking.:anim_lol:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Never, ever store (or fire) a revolver with anything in the chamber's but rounds. 

The chambers/rounds must not have any lube, etc in/on them. 

Solvent/oil can contaminate the load/primer (plus other stuff can happen too). 

A revolver stored in 'ready to fire' condition should not have anything on it but a grip.


----------



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

Thank you. I will surely follow that advice.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

:smt023


----------

